# mini cooper



## francisj (Nov 21, 2013)

mini engine missfire codes, 2845.2771.2779 ,engine running rough.


----------



## mmusty (Jan 18, 2016)

could be a few things. can you describe the symptoms a bit more specifically? does it happen under load, does the problem go away once the car warms up, etc.

also what year and model is the car? the more info you can provide, the more likely someone on here will be able to help.


----------

